

Help save Nalini Ambady's life with a cheek swab  - tuxguy
http://commonhealth.wbur.org/2013/05/saving-nalini-ambady

======
tuxguy
Longish comment from <https://www.facebook.com/HelpNaliniNow/info> :

Beloved mother, friend, and professor Nalini Ambady needs to find a South
Asian marrow donor match. Swab your cheek and spread the word today! Donors
ages 18-44 needed. Go to <http://tinyurl.com/iwillsavenalini> to register for
free! Description Nalini Ambady is a Stanford University professor and a mom
with two daughters in high school. She is fighting for her life. In 2004,
Nalini was diagnosed with Acute Myelogenus Leukemia (AML) which is a cancer of
the blood. After 8 years in remission, Nalini’s leukemia has returned, and she
needs a bone marrow transplant as soon as possible. Her donor must match her,
genetically. The number of South Asians in the bone marrow registries is very
low. Nalini needs your help.

Nalini has given a lot. She is a world-class social scientist and is the first
South Asian to achieve the highest levels of prominence in her field, which is
social psychology. Nalini has produced ground-breaking research, resulting in
hundreds of publications and tens of thousands of citations. As a result, her
research has been featured in a number of popular press books, including
Malcolm Gladwell's Blink. Nalini is also the first Indian ever to have taught
in the Harvard and Stanford psychology departments. She is a beloved teacher
and mentor, having changed the lives of many hundreds of students at Harvard,
Stanford and Tufts universities. She has also trained world-class
psychologists and experts in their respective fields. Nalini is admired as a
scholar and cherished as a friend. Most importantly, Nalini is a mother and
wife. Her family needs her.

HOW YOU CAN HELP:

1\. REGISTER Nalini is South Asian, originally from Kerala, India, so she is
most likely o match a fellow South Asian! Please register online for free at
<http://tinyurl.com/iwillsavenalini> or find a drive near you on our website
nalinineedsyou.com.

2\. SET UP A DRIVE If you would like to set up a drive, please email
nalinineedsyou@gmail.com. We will do almost all the work for you!

3.VOLUNTEER We always need volunteers to help out at drives. Please email
Nadya Dutchin ndutchin@NMDP.ORG if you're available to help.

4\. SPREAD THE WORD You can also help by spreading the word about Nalini
through your social networks. Even if you don't know a match, someone you know
might. #HelpNaliniNow

5\. MAKE A DONATION Help us provide swab kits to people all around the world.
(Contributions are tax deductible) Go to nalinineedsyou.com to donate funds
today.

